# Can query DNS from different subnet



## cwhitmore (Nov 10, 2010)

I setup BIND on a FreeBSD 8.x system as a slave to our Windows 2003 DNS servers. It works fine for PCs in that subnet, but PCs in other subnets can't use it. What am I missing in the named.conf file?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2010)

It's most likely not a configuration issue with BIND but with your network.

Can those PCs access that server at all (use ping to test)?


----------



## cwhitmore (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, I can ping that DNS box from other subnets. It's not a routing issue because I have other servers on that same subnet (Exchange, SQL, etc..), that I can access fine from other subnets.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2010)

Can you post your named.conf?


----------



## cwhitmore (Nov 10, 2010)

```
options {
        // Relative to the chroot directory, if any
        directory       "/etc/namedb";
        pid-file        "/var/run/named/pid";
        dump-file       "/var/dump/named_dump.db";
        statistics-file "/var/stats/named.stats";

// If named is being used only as a local resolver, this is a safe default.
// For named to be accessible to the network, comment this option, specify
// the proper IP address, or delete this option.
//      listen-on       { 127.0.0.1; };

// If you have IPv6 enabled on this system, uncomment this option for
// use as a local resolver.  To give access to the network, specify
// an IPv6 address, or the keyword "any".
//      listen-on-v6    { ::1; };

// These zones are already covered by the empty zones listed below.
// If you remove the related empty zones below, comment these lines out.
        disable-empty-zone "255.255.255.255.IN-ADDR.ARPA";
        disable-empty-zone "0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.IP6.ARPA";
        disable-empty-zone "1.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.IP6.ARPA";

// If you've got a DNS server around at your upstream provider, enter
// its IP address here, and enable the line below.  This will make you
// benefit from its cache, thus reduce overall DNS traffic in the Internet.
/*
        forwarders {
                127.0.0.1;
        };
*/

// If the 'forwarders' clause is not empty the default is to 'forward first'
// which will fall back to sending a query from your local server if the name
// servers in 'forwarders' do not have the answer.  Alternatively you can
// force your name server to never initiate queries of its own by enabling the
// following line:
//      forward only;
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2010)

Did you post the correct file? The one you posted doesn't do much (configuration is a simple caching only server). It certainly isn't configured as a slave to anything.


----------



## cwhitmore (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm using PuTTY to access the server. Can copy only what's viewable. How can I copy/paste the entire file from Windows 7?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2010)

Use WinSCP to copy the file.


----------



## cwhitmore (Nov 10, 2010)

```
options {
	// Relative to the chroot directory, if any
	directory	"/etc/namedb";
	pid-file	"/var/run/named/pid";
	dump-file	"/var/dump/named_dump.db";
	statistics-file	"/var/stats/named.stats";

//	listen-on	{ 127.0.0.1; };

// If you remove the related empty zones below, comment these lines out.
	disable-empty-zone "255.255.255.255.IN-ADDR.ARPA";
	disable-empty-zone "0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.IP6.ARPA";
	disable-empty-zone "1.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.IP6.ARPA";

/*
	forwarders {
		127.0.0.1;
	};
*/

//	forward only;

// set named_auto_forward=yes in /etc/rc.conf.  You can also enable
// named_auto_forward_only (the effect of which is described above).
//	include "/etc/namedb/auto_forward.conf";

	/*
	   Modern versions of BIND use a random UDP port for each outgoing
	   query by default in order to dramatically reduce the possibility
	   of cache poisoning.  All users are strongly encouraged to utilize
	   this feature, and to configure their firewalls to accommodate it.

	   AS A LAST RESORT in order to get around a restrictive firewall
	   policy you can try enabling the option below.  Use of this option
	   will significantly reduce your ability to withstand cache poisoning
	   attacks, and should be avoided if at all possible.

	   Replace NNNNN in the example with a number between 49160 and 65530.
	*/
	// query-source address * port NNNNN;
};


// The traditional root hints mechanism. Use this, OR the slave zones below.
zone "." { type hint; file "named.root"; };

/*	Slaving the following zones from the root name servers has some
	significant advantages:
	1. Faster local resolution for your users
	2. No spurious traffic will be sent from your network to the roots
	3. Greater resilience to any potential root server failure/DDoS

	
	To use this mechanism, uncomment the entries below, and comment
	the hint zone above.
*/
/*
zone "." {
	type slave;
	file "slave/root.slave";
	masters {
		192.5.5.241;	// F.ROOT-SERVERS.NET.
	};
	notify no;
};
zone "arpa" {
	type slave;
	file "slave/arpa.slave";
	masters {
		192.5.5.241;	// F.ROOT-SERVERS.NET.
	};
	notify no;
};
zone "in-addr.arpa" {
	type slave;
	file "slave/in-addr.arpa.slave";
	masters {
		192.5.5.241;	// F.ROOT-SERVERS.NET.
	};
	notify no;
};
*/

/*	Serving the following zones locally will prevent any queries
	for these zones leaving your network and going to the root
	name servers.  This has two significant advantages:
	1. Faster local resolution for your users
	2. No spurious traffic will be sent from your network to the roots
*/
// RFC 1912
zone "localhost"	{ type master; file "master/localhost-forward.db"; };
zone "127.in-addr.arpa" { type master; file "master/localhost-reverse.db"; };
zone "255.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

// RFC 1912-style zone for IPv6 localhost address
zone "0.ip6.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/localhost-reverse.db"; };

// "This" Network (RFCs 1912 and 3330)
zone "0.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

// Private Use Networks (RFC 1918)
zone "10.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "16.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "17.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "18.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "19.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "20.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "21.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "22.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "23.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "24.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "25.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "26.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "27.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "28.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "29.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "30.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "31.172.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "168.192.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

// Link-local/APIPA (RFCs 3330 and 3927)
zone "254.169.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

// TEST-NET for Documentation (RFC 3330)
zone "2.0.192.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

// Router Benchmark Testing (RFC 3330)
zone "18.198.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "19.198.in-addr.arpa"	{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

// IANA Reserved - Old Class E Space
zone "240.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "241.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "242.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "243.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "244.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "245.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "246.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "247.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "248.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "249.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "250.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "251.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "252.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "253.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "254.in-addr.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

// IPv6 Unassigned Addresses (RFC 4291)
zone "1.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "3.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "4.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "5.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "6.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "7.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "8.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "9.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "a.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "b.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "c.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "d.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "e.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "0.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "1.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "2.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "3.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "4.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "5.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "6.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "7.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "8.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "9.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "a.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "b.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "0.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "1.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "2.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "3.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "4.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "5.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "6.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "7.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

// IPv6 ULA (RFC 4193)
zone "c.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "d.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

// IPv6 Link Local (RFC 4291)
zone "8.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "9.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "a.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "b.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

// IPv6 Deprecated Site-Local Addresses (RFC 3879)
zone "c.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "d.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "e.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };
zone "f.e.f.ip6.arpa"		{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };

// IP6.INT is Deprecated (RFC 4159)
zone "ip6.int"			{ type master; file "master/empty.db"; };


zone "advocacyinc.org" {
        type slave;
        file "slave/advocacyinc.org";
        check-names ignore;
        masters { 192.168.100.2; 192.168.100.5; };
};

zone "100.168.192.in-addr.arpa" {
        type slave;
        file "slave/advocacyinc.org.rev";
        check-names ignore;
        masters { 192.168.100.2; 192.168.100.5; };
};

zone "5.168.192.in-addr.arpa" {
        type slave;
        file "slave/advocacyinc.org.5.rev";
        check-names ignore;
        masters { 192.168.100.2; 192.168.100.5; };
};

zone "6.168.192.in-addr.arpa" {
	type slave;
	file "slave/advocacyinc.org.6.rev";
	check-names ignore;
	masters { 192.168.100.2; 192.168.100.5; };
};
```


----------



## aragon (Nov 10, 2010)

Is there a firewall between the subnets that might be blocking port 53?  Sounds like you need to use tcpdump(1).


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah, that's my thought too. There are no ACLs in the named.conf so there's nothing stopping BIND from accepting and replying.

Check the firewalls on the clients (if you use any) and perhaps this server has one too?

As aragon says, tcpdump is your friend :e


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 10, 2010)

I think BIND now defaults to deny other networks when no ACLs are set. It used to default to allow everyone, but no longer. In other words: you need to set recursion, allow-recursion and allow-query directives under options, depending on what you want to allow to whom.


----------



## cwhitmore (Nov 11, 2010)

That was it. It was blocking everything except for my local subnet. I thought about adding allow-query earlier today, but checked the BIND version 8 admin's manual and it said it didn't need it. 

Thanks DutchDaemon, SirDice and Aragon for your help!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I think BIND now defaults to deny other networks when no ACLs are set. It used to default to allow everyone, but no longer. In other words: you need to set recursion, allow-recursion and allow-query directives under options, depending on what you want to allow to whom.



That's good to know. I didn't notice this because I already used ACLs.


----------

